# Blindkraut



## Davincico (7. Mai 2009)

Grüsse,

Ganz kurz: Ich brauche Blindkraut und da es im AH nicht ist muss ich es farmen, doch ich finds nirgens... Hat wer eine Ahunung wo es sein könnte? Bin Am Alchie Skillen.

Grüsse


----------



## TE2RA (7. Mai 2009)

Versuchs doch mal mit dem GatherMate Addon oder Gatherer und der entsprechenden DB dahinter...

Alternativ hier das Ergebnis der Suche nach " Blindkraut" hier auf buffed:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=8839#comments


----------



## Davincico (7. Mai 2009)

Danke dir.


----------



## noizycat (14. Mai 2009)

Sümpfe des Elends, imho die beste Stelle für Blindkraut ...


----------



## vickie (15. Mai 2009)

Gibt es in Mengen in den Sümpfen wie oben schon erwähnt.
Wenn du was damit skillen musst, 30min farmen und du hast soviel das es reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

